
TreeMaker: Origami Design Software - poppingtonic
http://www.langorigami.com/article/treemaker
======
eagletusk
Robert Lang's tome Origami Design Secrets was my first non school related
introduction into mathematics. I remember looking in awe at the equations in
the back of the book, then I started taking math courses ... For awhile there
I was almost able to follow what he was talking about, now 8 years out of uni,
I can once again look in the back of that book in awe.

~~~
sohkamyung
I also have that book by Lang. But I've yet to tackle it. I hope to do so
while my fingers and eyesight are still good enough to fold origami figures.

------
kqr2
Although it's not origami, Pepakura Designer is another popular piece of
software for creating 3D paper models.

[http://www.tamasoft.co.jp/pepakura-en/](http://www.tamasoft.co.jp/pepakura-
en/)

------
agumonkey
I think that's what Erik Demaine mentioned in his folding class.

Link: [http://erikdemaine.org/folding/](http://erikdemaine.org/folding/) ;
[http://courses.csail.mit.edu/6.849/fall10/lectures/](http://courses.csail.mit.edu/6.849/fall10/lectures/)

------
ajb
Really interesting. The Linux port is not maintained, unfortunately (last
worked on ubuntu 10.04, apparently - someone made a docker environment here:
[https://github.com/AndrewKvalheim/treemaker](https://github.com/AndrewKvalheim/treemaker)
but the base image is so old it is not on docker hub any more.

------
poppingtonic
I love this quote from the book "Origami Design Secrets":

    
    
      If you are a beginning designer, you should realize that no design is sacred. To learn to design, you must disregard reverence for another’s model, and be willing to pull it apart, fold it differently, change it and see the effects of your changes.
    
      Small ideas lead to big ideas; the concepts of design build upon one another.

------
perseusprime11
Without getting into the mathematics, can somebody point me to a decent
website that can teach me origami from basics? When I google, I get sent to a
bunch of sites that are often not well designed to teach.

~~~
jp555
Youtube.

I learned first by borrowing books from my local library and then from Robert
J. Lang books I bought. But that was before the Internet. Nowadays YouTube is
an excellent resource for learning some foundational folding principles, some
base folds, and getting past tricky "folding bottlenecks" that were always a
huge frustration for me when I was learning from books. It's just really hard
to clearly convey some 3D folding steps with only 2D diagrams. For example
some of Robert J. Lang's phenomenal insect models
([https://www.amazon.ca/Origami-Insects-Robert-J-
Lang/dp/04862...](https://www.amazon.ca/Origami-Insects-Robert-J-
Lang/dp/0486286029)) are hundreds of steps, and it's super frustrating to get
stuck at say step 130 with only 45 left to go.

Anyway, I prop up an iPad up with Youtube and work through models with my 6
year old son, and he's learning way way faster than I did when I was his age.

------
sokz
Unrelated to the content. When I tried to access the page, it showed me a
message that my IP is banned.

~~~
ibnudaruaji
[http://archive.is/fB1oV](http://archive.is/fB1oV) if you still want to read
it.

------
royletron
Great just what I needed... another hobby! What a completely interesting read

